# When do you start fishing for flatheads again?



## ztmdodge (May 10, 2013)

Last year was my first year ever fishing for flatheads and I didn't start until about may. But I was wondering what the water temp needs to be before there's a decent chance of catching one. Can't hardly wait to get back out again.


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

I believe people usually wait until the water reaches around 60 degrees. I may be wrong though.


----------



## Day81 (Jun 27, 2008)

Kinda interesting, Michigan record flathead was just caught recently through the ice.

http://www.mlive.com/news/kalamazoo/index.ssf/2014/01/michigan_flathead_catfish_reco.html#incart_river


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Fish don't hibernate


----------



## ztmdodge (May 10, 2013)

Day81 said:


> Kinda interesting, Michigan record flathead was just caught recently through the ice.
> 
> http://www.mlive.com/news/kalamazoo/index.ssf/2014/01/michigan_flathead_catfish_reco.html#incart_river


Wow I bet that was a hell of a fight on an ice fishing rod! And I've heard people tell stories of walleye fishing in colder weather and finding holes where they have pulled a few big flatheads out in a row.


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

Lots of information and debate on this. Most believe they don't do much of anything in the winter and the ones that are caught are snagged. There are youtube videos of fish bundled together with slime cloud around them in the winter. I believe they aren't worth targeting til the water gets up in the mid the upper 50's.


----------



## BanksideBandit (Jan 22, 2010)

Always heard water temps in the 50s. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

i start catching flatheads once water hits 55 in lakes usually mid April. as for river fishing I've caught them in march many times. not sure how cold the water was. always banked fished on river no depth finder. river fish seem to get active earlier than lake flathead.


----------



## barillms (Aug 28, 2013)

As soon as temps rise to 50 degrees, and the sun starts warming up. They'll be deep in holes still until the water warms up, so March and April try deep holes. Once the sun starts warming up the shallows, and the spring rains warm the creeks... the flats will move to the warmest water they can find and start feeding. By May they'll be shallow and feeding like crazy all spring to put on weight for the spawn in July.

Id say 3-4th week of March, give or take depending on how long this cold hangs around. By mid-late April they should be feeding heavily.


----------



## afeef745 (Feb 11, 2013)

I know this thread is about Flathead. Wondering if the same timeline follows for channels as well? When should I start fishing for Channel Catfish around Columbus area?


----------



## BASSINaDL (Aug 24, 2010)

afeef745 said:


> I know this thread is about Flathead. Wondering if the same timeline follows for channels as well? When should I start fishing for Channel Catfish around Columbus area?


I've caught Channels through the ice.. If your really dying to catch some and have some warm clothes find a patch where pads from last year are starting to grow up after ice out. It doesn't matter if the water is 40 degrees, but it makes a difference if its sunny and sheltered from the wind some. Use cut bait in or around the reeds that are growing up and be patient. try and stay in 2-4 feet of water where the sun hits the dark mud. They will sit right on the bottom trying to warm up.


----------



## BanksideBandit (Jan 22, 2010)

Saw a guy catch a cpl nice channels saugeye fishing at deer creek spillway. There were dead shad everywhere. You could probably throw out some fresh cut shad and catch some channels now.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## TheGipper614 (Jan 11, 2013)

Ok what is your opinions on set up? I currently use 2 basic rigs , the slip sinker rig mainly for cut bait and the 3 way swivel for live bait... Anyone use something different? I just ordered a new rod and reel from Abu the 7000ci should be here next week, I love channel cats , haven't really done much flat head just because of location, but just curious what others are doing. 

Sent from my C811 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## barillms (Aug 28, 2013)

Everyone pretty much runs the same set up for the most part. 

I run a 65lb or 80lb braid mainline to a Size 1 barrel swivel. A 15" long 50lb mono leader to a size 8/0 or 10/0 circle hook. Carolina rigged with a slip sinker, Egg or Flat no roll. 3-5oz weight with a sinker bumper. The sinker bumper is either a piece of silicon fuel hose or an 8mm rubber bead. I run 3oz egg sinkers normally, in heavy current ill bump up to 5oz

For Heavy abrasion areas, where 50lb braid will break due to rubbing on rocks or structure, i like the heavier line. For super harsh conditions where braid breaks, i run 50lb mono mainline.

I prefer Sufix Performance Braid Neon Fire and Mustad Demon Circle size 10/0.


----------

